
States with Tightest Lockdowns Have Highest Infection Rates - giardini
https://wattsupwiththat.com/2020/05/12/lockdown-fail-in-one-easy-graph/
======
tobyhede
Testing Rates are directly linked to the Infection Rate. Is there a
correlation between testing regimes and lockdown?

